# [Wet Thumb Forum]-Takashi Amano in action.



## Guest (May 14, 2003)

Pictures provided by Maurizio Nicosia.

Thanks a lot

---------------------------------------------

Hi all, I'm Maurizio Nicosia, friend of Andrea, webmaster of naturAcquario.net that it collects the photos of the tanks of mister Takashi Amano, Andrea, and mine.

Also the photos of Greece (and Europe) are mine 

Andrea and I went at 1° symposium on the Natural Aquarium with Takashi Amano in Bologna. I opened the symposium with an examination of the lay outs in the Amano's tanks.

He has appreciated the relation and he wishes that I will write an article for _Aqua Journal_. The images for my relation are contained in naturacquario.net/pres.

The folder has been prepared with improvised tools, but the images will give you an idea of my relation. I can show You the lay out of the Aman Bologna's tank:
































































The plants: Anubias, Vesicularia, Bolbitis, Eleocharis, Hygrophila polysperma, Ludwigia inclinata.

My best wishes,
Maurizio Nicosia

_____________________
www.naturacquario.net

Join as at www.njas.net


----------



## Guest (May 14, 2003)

Pictures provided by Maurizio Nicosia.

Thanks a lot

---------------------------------------------

Hi all, I'm Maurizio Nicosia, friend of Andrea, webmaster of naturAcquario.net that it collects the photos of the tanks of mister Takashi Amano, Andrea, and mine.

Also the photos of Greece (and Europe) are mine 

Andrea and I went at 1° symposium on the Natural Aquarium with Takashi Amano in Bologna. I opened the symposium with an examination of the lay outs in the Amano's tanks.

He has appreciated the relation and he wishes that I will write an article for _Aqua Journal_. The images for my relation are contained in naturacquario.net/pres.

The folder has been prepared with improvised tools, but the images will give you an idea of my relation. I can show You the lay out of the Aman Bologna's tank:
































































The plants: Anubias, Vesicularia, Bolbitis, Eleocharis, Hygrophila polysperma, Ludwigia inclinata.

My best wishes,
Maurizio Nicosia

_____________________
www.naturacquario.net

Join as at www.njas.net


----------



## Guest (May 14, 2003)

Maurizio,

Those are excellent pictures. Thanks for sharing them.

Grazie molto per le immagini belle

Join as at www.njas.net


----------



## imported_locus (Feb 2, 2003)

Fantastic photos and site!

Here is a link to a translated version:

http://translate.google.com/translate?hl=en&sl=it&u=http://www.naturacquario.net/&prev=/search%3Fq%3Dhttp://www.naturacquario.net/%26hl%3Den%26lr%3D%26ie%3DUTF-8%26oe%3DUTF-8


----------



## Birgit & Wolfgang (Feb 5, 2003)

Maurizio, can you tell me a little bit about the Muschio Natale?
Is it the moss that tropica sells?

www.naturaquarium.at
view some of our pictures


----------



## Maurizio (May 14, 2003)

No, Birgit, «Muschio natale» is the italian name for «Christmas moss». It is near Vesicularia spec. Bogwood, but not the same.

In this page of our forum You can see same pictures of Christmas moss.

My best Wishes,
Maurizio Nicosia


----------



## plantella (Feb 5, 2004)

with comparison I have found some picture from Vesicularia spec.Bogwood by Tropica.

(Sorry but the qualtity from the pictures are not so good, I hope you can identify something):





































Oliver
www.plantella.com


----------



## andrea dis (May 14, 2003)

Muschio di natale con Hemianthus callitrichoides.










...anni ed anni a pensare un acquario come un contenitore di pesci 
e non come un pezzetto di natura incastonato tra i vetri.........


----------



## Tenor1 (Mar 3, 2003)

Is "Aqua Journal" still being published? I thought it stopped a while ago.

Regards,
Carlos

==============================
I try to keep the tank plain and simple but it never stays that way!


----------



## Birgit & Wolfgang (Feb 5, 2003)

Carlos,
the english edition stopped, but the japanese is still being published.

Oliver,
does the moss grow fast? I heard it is very delicate and grows extremely slow (much slower than ves. dubiyana).

Andrea,
Is christmas moss readily available in Italy? I was looking for it for sooo long now in Austria, but couldn´t find it!

www.naturaquarium.at
view some of our pictures


----------



## Maurizio (May 14, 2003)

> quote:
> 
> Originally posted by Birgit & Wolfgang:
> Andrea,
> Is christmas moss readily available in Italy?


 No, it is'nt...



> quote:
> 
> I was looking for it for sooo long now in Austria, but couldn´t find it!


Don't worry... At the next pruning maybe you could have it...









My best Wishes,
Maurizio Nicosia


----------



## plantella (Feb 5, 2004)

Birgit & Wolfgang,



> quote:
> 
> does the moss grow fast? I heard it is very delicate and grows extremely slow (much slower than ves. dubiyana).


My experience with this kind of moos are very good. Yes they grow a little bit slower like Ves.duby., but it was easy to grow.

I my experience this moos grow in harder water better.

www.plantella.de


----------



## Birgit & Wolfgang (Feb 5, 2003)

Oh, that´s good news!

www.naturaquarium.at
view some of our pictures


----------



## irie_eyes (Jul 12, 2003)

that second pic was kinda scary.
Looks like a GIANT cane spider...


----------

